# Ctenochromis horei did it!



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I know, you're wondering what an SA/CA guy like me is doing over here in the Tang section. Well, one of the few Tanganyikan Cichlids that I have always wanted to breed is _Ctenochromis horei_, an unusual looking Hap type. Unfortunately, these things are as scarce as hen's teeth around here. I had a small pair many years ago, when it was still believed that you could spawn Haps in pairs. (Yes, that long ago!) Of course the male slaughtered the female, and over the decades I have had few opportunities to obtain them again, usually getting outbid at auctions.

At the GCCA auction this spring, however, there were several bags with reverse trios in them. I thought I had spotted one bag with a trio, so when that bag number came up I bid on it. It only cost me $15, a bargain for this species. However, it turned out that this was also a reverse trio, so when I got them home I separated the female from the two males, who went in a 40 breeder with three young _Caquetaia spectabilis _about the same size and a few other odds and ends. I watched for quite some time, and the two species seemed to ignore each other.

Eventually I needed the tank that the female was in. The 40 had a lot of clay pots, rocks, and wood for hiding places, so I took a chance and put her in that tank as well. She quickly found some hiding places, but the big male knew she was there. He immediately started digging a spawning pit, and his aggression toward the other fish in the tank went into overdrive. He killed two of the three _Bedotia _ Rainbows that were there for dithers and the extra male _horei_, shredded the smallest of the _spectabile _(which died later), and had the largest one cowering in a corner!

This is that dominant male:









I started making room for the other fish so that I could move them to safety, but within a few days I realized that the female was holding. I now had to use a ten that I'd cleaned for the other fish to move the female so she could brood in peace. The photo doesn't look like she's holding that much, but by the time she was ready to release two weeks later, her chin was really bulging!










I decided to strip her after two weeks, as I did not want to risk losing this spawn. They are, after all, a fish I've wanted to raise for a long time. The tank was at about 82 F., and when I stripped there were about 25-30 fairly good size, fully developed fry. They are eating newly hatched brine shriimp quite readily, and I feel safe in saying I will have a nice group growing up for me!

So, even a SA/CA enthusiast can occasionally find love with a Tanganyikan Cichlid! :thumb:


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Just awesome! I too have wanted to breed this fish for a long time, but have been unable to locate any fish. I saw them for the first time this winter and bought them, but had some bad luck and am left with one possibly male fish. My plan all along was to keep the fish all in separate tanks and introduce a male to females when I wanted to breed them. However the cards are still stacked against me on this fish, but I am happy to see someone else with some success, it offers a glimmer of hope. 

Please post some more pics of the juvies when you get a chance.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice work. What size tank do you plan on keeping the group in?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Right now the fry are in a 10, but will be moved to progressively larger tanks to grow out. The pair is in a long 30, but I rigged an egg crate divider to keep the female safe while she fattens back up. There is no question that the male needs other fish to chase, but in a 40 breeder he killed or maimed every other fish in the tank! I am hoping the young will not inherit his attitude, but I expect they will end up in the 90.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I've read sometimes even a 6 ft tank isn't large enough to keep a dominant male from picking off the other fish. I think the egg crate divider could possibly be a permanent need. I can tell you from experience that 2" juveniles in a 90 gallon doesn't work. It might with a large number of them, I'm thinking 10+. No problems with other fish though, they seem to ignore them.


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on the spawn :thumb: Horei are beautiful fish. Its great to hear you are working with them, Its a fish I would want to work with eventually.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like they did it again! This time they did it through the divider! I thought the female looked like she had a mouthful, but they are separated, so I watched for a bit. Sure enough, she went up near the egg crate divider and laid down a couple of eggs, then picked them up. The male was right on the other side, and did the fertilizing shimmy toward the divider. The female even stuck her nose through one of the holes in the egg crate, apparently trying to get the eggs fertilized.

If this works, it solves all my problems of how to put them together for breeding - I simply don't have to!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Keep us updated about the eggs. I'm curious if there will be fertilization issues.


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm curious as well. I want to know how well the eggs were fertilized through the egg crate. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

She's still holding. I've seen substrate spawners spawn through this type of divider and the fertilization rate was no different than having the fish together. With the mouthbrooding she was able to actually get up closer, so I expect the eggs will all be properly fertilized. What surprised me was that they weren't able to do the usual circling, but it didn't seem to be a necessity. One unusual thing is that she's not hiding the way female mouthbrooders usually do when holding. I guess she's realized there's nothing to hurt her.


----------

